# Help!!! My Lamb Has A Massive Lump Behind His Leg!!!



## punksheepshower (May 26, 2005)

i gave my lamb a shot 2 or 3 days ago of LA-200 and now he has this massive bump right behind his front right leg...what should i do about it??? i've tried rubbing it out like my ag teacher told me..but i dont know if thats what your supposed to do...PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

The lump should go away in 1 to 2 weeks,, just depends on each sheep.
Rubbing it a bit might help.

Just keep an eye on it, but it should be fine in time.


----------



## punksheepshower (May 26, 2005)

the bump is about half the size of my fist and about 6 inches long, and 2 inches wide....does that sound normal? because when ive given other shots the animal either doesnt get a bump or gets one the size of a quarter. He's had 2 shots before this and he never got a single bump....so...i was just wondering..because i got there this morning to feed and noticed it...it was very tiny last night so i thot nothing of it...but now its huge...but ill keep an eye on it and see what happens


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

yikes! I bet that surprised you, thats quite a big difference from morning to night.. Is this a market lamb for fair? ( I read your other post on bracing... )
perhaps your leader can come take a look at it... I know it looks very concerning, I just don't know what can be done about it, it will go away. But when is your show?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Did not realize it had gotten that big. 

I second having 4-H leader come to your place to take a look at it.

Animals can get vaccinations for years and not have any problems with it. Then one year, they have problems. 

It is rare but sometimes some vaccines can cause abcesses,, some go away on their own, some don't and need to be lanced. If this is the case, then _you want your Vet to do it._

If the sheep is eating and drinking normal, would give the abcess a bit of time to go down on its own.
I do not think rubbing it at this point is going to help much.


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

LA-200, especially at higher dose rates, can cause burning and damage to the muscle at the site of injection. Since the swelling happened so quickly after the injection, I doubt that it is an abcess. It takes a while for abcesses to develop. What I don't understand is exactly where you gave the shot, and where the swelling is in relation to the shot site. You said "behind the front leg." Did you give this shot IM in the upper back of the neck, according to Quality Assurance guidelines? If you did, then swelling behind the leg may have been caused by accidentally hitting a nerve, or a lymph gland, causing edema. Or was the shot given into the back part of the front leg? There's not much muscle mass there to absorb the dosage, and you may have nicked something with the needle. If "behind the front leg" actually means on the body behind the leg, well, there's no muscle at all there for an IM injection, and LA-200 shouldn't be given SQ. Because LA-200 is capable of so much injection site damage, the label is quite specific about how to chose an injection site, and how many cc's you can safely inject in a single site. 

Depending on which of the above possibilities really happened, the advice for how to help it will be different. Give us some more details! Also, if this is a market lamb, when is your fair? Please read the label on the LA-200 very carefully for withdrawal periods, and make sure that you will not be selling this lamb at the fair auction before the withdrawal period is up!

Good luck!
Susan


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

I thought the same thing when I read this post, and then forgot to ask if the LA200 was given Sub Q... it is always given IM and your right Susan, the withdrawl period is a concern depending when the show is. Remember to still disclose the medication on the disclosure form for the auction. The animals will be tested. Given in higher amounts, it will increase the withdrawl period.


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

livestockmom said:


> I thought the same thing when I read this post, and then forgot to ask if the LA200 was given Sub Q... it is always given IM and your right Susan, the withdrawl period is a concern depending when the show is. Remember to still disclose the medication on the disclosure form for the auction. The animals will be tested. Given in higher amounts, it will increase the withdrawl period.



I shouldn't have assumed this is even a market lamb, I was just assuming because of the post next to it about bracing...I'm sorry if this isnt the same lamb... I shouldnt assume....


----------



## punksheepshower (May 26, 2005)

yes this is a market lamb. i dont need to worry about a withdrawl period. the fair isnt until the third week in october. The injection site was in the bare spot right behind he front leg..where theres no wool and no muscle mass..because its a market lamb ourag teacher said give it sub Q right behind the front leg....nothing ever happened with my lamb last year either...its semi-hard...not rock solid..you can touch it and its kind of squishy. lol...but i dont know what it is...ill have to see when i go back to feed tonight what it loooks like...but it was very scray because it wasnt there last night...its not affecting his walking..he eats like there is no tomorrow, drinks a bucket of water in 12 hours...so hes eating and drinking fine..hes 4 months old and weighs 107 lbs. He had a runny nose and my teacher thought he might have caught something from me...ive been really sick latley..but anyways..she said to give him 4.5 cc's of LA-200 for 3 days in a row...and hes acting soo much better now. He was acting a little lethargic but last night i let him run around the whole barn and all he did was that hop that they do when theyre really excited. lol..so he acts fine..eats and drinks fine..so maybe theres nothing wrong..just a weird site reaction?? i dont know but thanks for all of your help so far


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

I have heard that said by leaders before about the LA2000, to give it Sub Q to it doesnt leave a mark in the meat or hurt the muscle, Ive just never given it other than what it calls for on the label, but your certainly not alone.
Keep an eye on him and the lump... I hope he feels better soon...
wow, 107 lbs and your show is in Oct? He's going to be fantastic! WooHoo!
Our show is in 30 days.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Sadly I have seen abcesses develope, in as little as 8 hours SilverVista.
Is why I mentioned it. 

A lot of advise and good reasons of what it might be have been givin. 

punksheepshower, I hope the bump has gone down some now.


----------



## punksheepshower (May 26, 2005)

the bump has gone down a lot. its about half this size when i looked at it this morning..it wasnt much different last night so i was still concerned but i guess it was just a bad site reaction....thanks for all of your help....i havent even had him a month yet and he is amazingly smart..he was halter broken in 2 days and was following me by the fifth day..day 7 he was trusting me enough to shear...but anyways....maybe ill try to take better pictures of him now and put them up on here because the ones i have arent very good...hes really neat looking.he has this really neat "tiger stripes" because his wool grows two different ways....its really cool...i was worried about him for a little while because he wasnt gaining weight..but the all of a sudden he gained 10 pounds. so i was happy. lol..but thanks for all of your help


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Thats great news! Im glad the lump has gone down some for you, im sure it will continue to go down and disappear... did the LA2000 zap the cold he had?

Sound like with all your hard work you should enter him in the Showmanship classes as well.... My son is entering in the Bred and Fed and Prospect classes, etc, look for those in your entry book ( if they have them) some of those specialty classes have huge premiums!


----------



## punksheepshower (May 26, 2005)

i probably will do showmanship..depending on how everyone else is showing..if i feel theyre all showing better than me..i might not..or might just do it for fun. lol..idont know what other classes there are...and i dont know how to find out...but if there are others i will probably enter those as well


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Don't be afraid to enter a class just because their are some children who you think are more prepared than you, you gain a lot of expierience just for having entered... you can go online and enter the name of the fair you are going to and the 2005 fair entry book should be available, and if not, you can check back or call them and have them mail you one...it will list all the classes available. Also, they should have a Novice Showmanship class that will have only Jr Market Lamb exhibitors who have never shown before, if you place, you will move up....great fun!


----------



## punksheepshower (May 26, 2005)

just to let everyone know my lambs lump has gone down a lot. its about half the size now. hes still acting just fine..he played hide-n-seek last night as strange as that sounds. lol.....he'd run around the barn and i would chase him...and he would hide on the other side of a trailer and peek his head around the corner and when he saw me he would run away to a different spot and hide. it was really cute. i just wanted to say thank you for all of your help and good luck to all of you who have upcoming shows!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is Wonderful to hear, Thank you for letting us know!!


----------



## punksheepshower (May 26, 2005)

..good news! i went down to the barn this morning and the lump is gone!  im so happy! thank you for all of your help


----------

